# My ride



## JAQS (Nov 29, 2008)

hey newish to the forum, thought i should show some pics of my car had her around 2 months. first time ive given the car a good clean  then cruised up to manchester for a few pics.


























































Plan is to do a few subtle oem+ish upgrades in 09 should look abit sweeter, but i'm well happy with the way it is at the mo, hope you like.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice great location is the Golf also yours :?: I have a MK4 anni to help getting the kids to school


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Love the pics nice car! 8)


----------



## JAQS (Nov 29, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice great location is the Golf also yours :?: I have a MK4 anni to help getting the kids to school


the location is castlefields in manchester, no the golf isnt mine its a friends. 



ELLIOTT said:


> Love the pics nice car! 8)


cheers mate


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

JAQS said:


> hey newish to the forum, thought i should show some pics of my car had her around 2 months. first time ive given the car a good clean  then cruised up to manchester for a few pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats one hell of a big Garage!!!

:lol:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Great location and some nice shots. Wouldn't it be great to have all the qS cars there in thier different colours 8)


----------



## JAQS (Nov 29, 2008)

yeah would be awesome! 8)


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi JAQS. Met you today at Awesome, you were buying some stuff over the counter (Anything nice??) Your car certainly goes well when the guy from Awesome came flying past me at speed


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

What beautiful pictures - you picked a perfect location there bud. 8) Shame there wasn't a bigger puddle for the reflection in the 2nd shot, and a shame that damn veedub spoiled the others <just kiddin'(ish)>


----------



## JAQS (Nov 29, 2008)

stundies said:


> Hi JAQS. Met you today at Awesome, you were buying some stuff over the counter (Anything nice??) Your car certainly goes well when the guy from Awesome came flying past me at speed


hey stundies ye was nice to meet you yesterday at awesome, i bought myself a neuspeed induction kit and a forge 007p dv  they offered me the free 6hr trial of the apr remap  couldn't believe the difference was amazing think i have 2hrs left of the remap so will find some excuses to go and drive somewhere today 8)



TeeTees said:


> What beautiful pictures - you picked a perfect location there bud. 8) Shame there wasn't a bigger puddle for the reflection in the 2nd shot, and a shame that damn veedub spoiled the others <just kiddin'(ish)>


Cheers TeeTees, ye would hav been cool if the puddle was bigger. :roll:


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

stunning location. Thats just awesome - great photos. Car is looking good too! :wink:


----------



## JAQS (Nov 29, 2008)

SaintScoTT said:


> stunning location. Thats just awesome - great photos. Car is looking good too! :wink:


thanks dude


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Lovely mate, Nice shots :wink:


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

car colour looks great with that background,v good choice of pic location


----------



## JAQS (Nov 29, 2008)

cheers for the comments people 

heres the link to the location

http://www.multimap.com/s/hvLBDml8


----------

